# Chinook



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/2/14)

> Pedigree
> Cross between Petham Golding and a high alpha USDA male
> 
> Brewing Usage
> ...



I thought I'd be the first cab off the rank with a 'new' post in the new hops description subforum, posting a prototype for future new threads.

I never used to use chinook or anything with a similar descriptor, certainly in my APA/AIPA. It was really only getting into a mini bulk buy from one of the American hop places with other Brissie brewers that got me onto it. I wanted some centennial and kinda had to go along with the chinook.

I've found that, for me, this hop shines at 30 minutes and 10 minutes. I really like using it to balance up an APA or AIPA from being pure 'fruit-salad' to having a depth of flavour and balance between bitterness, the pine and spice of Chinook and the fruit coming from my other fave hops (such as Nelson Sauvin, Citra, Galaxy).

I'm sure that at a pinch this could be used as an early addition in a British style beer that would reflect its "Goldings" background.


----------



## warra48 (13/2/14)

It's actually also very good as a dry hop in an APA or AIPA style. I like it.

It gives a nice spicy pine edge to the beer to balance any other citrus/fruit salad /pineapple etc hops, as you have noted.


----------

